# G13 Labs Pineapple Express Harvest



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 19, 2010)

Pineapple Express.. Must Grow, This was a great strain and Ive grown plenty.. very frosty, Dense, powerfull, good yeild (will let you know after everything is dried but looking like at least 10oz decent for one plant and a 400w CMH..)

Hydroponics
Scrog
400w Ceramic Metal Hylide


----------



## xbox37 (Sep 19, 2010)

how much did it weigh dry


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 19, 2010)

No weight yet still drying.. will update soon


----------



## Pure (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice Push My Man!!! One can only pray that the MAry Jane Gods bless me with a harvest as copious!!


Ciao,
Pure...


----------



## THT (Sep 19, 2010)

Fantastic,

How is the smell? Have you tasted yet? Can you compare it to any other strains as far as smell / taste / high is concerned? 

Much respect.


----------



## carokann (Sep 19, 2010)

what is your topping technique?


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 19, 2010)

THT said:


> Fantastic,
> 
> How is the smell? Have you tasted yet? Can you compare it to any other strains as far as smell / taste / high is concerned?
> 
> Much respect.


Smell is unreal.. brushing up aginst the plant and there is a instant smell of Lemon and Pine.. I have taken a hit off a bud I speed dried on top of a reciver so I cant comment of flavor yet till Ive had some that has been properly dried.. But the high is very strong I would almost say to strong for me as I thought I was having a out of body experience and was constantly checking my pulse to make sure I was still alive..



carokann said:


> what is your topping technique?


here is a link to the grow from seed to harvest.. the plant had a emergency topping that I normally dont do but it did work out..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 19, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Smell is unreal.. brushing up aginst the plant and there is a instant smell of Lemon and Pine.. I have taken a hit off a bud I speed dried on top of a reciver so I cant comment of flavor yet till Ive had some that has been properly dried.. But the high is very strong I would almost say to strong for me as I thought I was having a out of body experience and was constantly checking my pulse to make sure I was still alive..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resin AHOY! Man, after my first romp through a garden of PE I was sticky and stinky as hell. You'll get some supreme Hash to boot. Thanks for return Rep BTW.


----------



## knucklehead (Sep 19, 2010)

nice grow all the way around. i like the scrog. great yield for one plant. looks nice and done too.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome grow brotha! Always been wondering about that strain since it has been gaining popularity. Thx for sharing!


----------



## ThaMedi (Sep 20, 2010)

sure beats the snicklefritz i been smokin lol


----------



## moneyOVEReverything1017 (Sep 20, 2010)

looks like some awesome dank! im choppin for the second time in about 6 1/12 weeks!


----------



## stonner2k (Sep 20, 2010)

looks like the shit man, if you get that everytime you should never have to worry about smoke ever again nice one and much repected peace out


----------



## cgm0826 (Sep 20, 2010)

beautiful fuckin scrog dude. ima scrogger myself, check out my grow vids here


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice i think im going to get this seed now +rep bro


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> Nice i think im going to get this seed now +rep bro


Defintly worth a grow or two.. I would do it again but I like to grow as many strains as I can get my hands on lol.. Next is either Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze, Barneys Farm vanilla kush or Nirvan white widow.... Ahhhh decisions! decisions!


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

g-13 labs and serious seeds, expensive, but thy give you such strong gentics.
How. lol


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2010)

Final Dry weight was 310g touch over 11oz... not bad for a indica dominate strain and short flowering period.. I think it was around 51-52 days of 12/12


----------



## bajafox (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful results!! I have a PE in it's 3rd week vegging, I'll probably veg it for 2 months before I flower her, hope she's anywhere near as good as yours


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 21, 2010)

First go around with the bubble hash bags did Good I think for one plant


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

NICE!! my friend, im waiting for my seed to arive, it your grow why im getting them, the pineapple express


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 22, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Defintly worth a grow or two.. I would do it again but I like to grow as many strains as I can get my hands on lol.. Next is either Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze, Barneys Farm vanilla kush or Nirvan white widow.... Ahhhh decisions! decisions!


lol you are just like me i love a variety. For now im trying to master Iced Grapefruit But i have quite the variety at the moment
1 Blueberry In Flowering
The Rest Are Vegging
2 Female Iced Grapefruits
1 Querkle
1 Road Runner About to be moved to Flowering
and 1 Purple Urkle  Should be a good harvest for my 2nd run i hope

and nice Job with the hash i think i need to invest in some hash bags


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Sep 22, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> lol you are just like me i love a variety. For now im trying to master Iced Grapefruit But i have quite the variety at the moment
> 1 Blueberry In Flowering
> The Rest Are Vegging
> 2 Female Iced Grapefruits
> ...


Lol I hear ya one day Im going to clone somthing and do it 2 grows in a row.. but then I look at my seed bank and am like hmmm just one more!!


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 6, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Lol I hear ya one day Im going to clone somthing and do it 2 grows in a row.. but then I look at my seed bank and am like hmmm just one more!!


 Nice batch of seed you have inspired me to finish up my list on Attitude lol if you have a journal ill sub holla at me


----------



## T.M.B (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello ? for Scottyballs in a soil grow do you think the flora nova bloom would work like it does in your system? thanks


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Oct 13, 2010)

T.M.B said:


> Hello ? for Scottyballs in a soil grow do you think the flora nova bloom would work like it does in your system? thanks


If your talking about growth as big and fast... no ... Soil Vs. Hydro are to totally deferent animals. but Flora Nova is also a great food for soil plants and would put it up against anthing..


----------



## Smokes11 (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn dude VERY NICE, i was thinking of growing this or super lemon haze cant believe you got all that off one plant. how was the smell when growing?


----------



## Smokes11 (Oct 13, 2010)

wish id have seen this thread before i bought all the parts to make my aero setup id have got one of those water farms seems pretty simple and effective.


----------



## Awill1818 (Oct 14, 2010)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Defintly worth a grow or two.. I would do it again but I like to grow as many strains as I can get my hands on lol.. Next is either Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze, Barneys Farm vanilla kush or Nirvan white widow.... Ahhhh decisions! decisions!


You are going to love Super Lemon Haze dont know how well it will do in scrog but outdoors mine was wonderful!


----------



## clitlover (Jan 16, 2011)

was there a lot of trimming and nuts used for this mammoth grow


----------



## clitlover (Jan 16, 2011)

wow looks like guacamole or a choreographic shit all in all major hash


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 17, 2011)

clitlover said:


> was there a lot of trimming and nuts used for this mammoth grow


Fucks yeah a solid 4 hours worth and the hash well that shit is way to strong for me to smoke Im turning it into cannabutter and Im going to fucking eat it


----------



## Serapis (Jan 17, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Fucks yeah a solid 4 hours worth and the hash well that shit is way to strong for me to smoke Im turning it into cannabutter and Im going to fucking eat it


I was going to make cannabutter, but I can't find any cookie mixes that require a lot of butter, seems all the dough now comes pre-mixed in rolls in the diary section. I've been making cannaoil and then making Duncan Hines Fudge Brownies, which take a full 2/3 cup of my oil.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Jan 17, 2011)

For christ sakes serapis you should have said somthing go to the butter of all butter fucking sites MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! tons of 1 cup recipes and some even have another 3/4 butter cream frostings hellz to the fucking yeah man!!!!

http://www.landolakes.com/recipes/

Edit btw you can substitute butter for oil too


----------



## Weedler (Jan 17, 2011)

Great thread, I have a PE going right now but a good 6 weeks left of veg lol


----------



## mota (Feb 14, 2011)

nice grow scotty! I currently have some PE in day 45 and she has some definate defiences. I cant tell if its P or K! Is PE a Mg whore? Currently running the DM Gold w/ some xtras like bud candy and cal max, stopped using hygrozyme in flwr causing rez goop. First sogg grow w/ PE! What does this lady like? Gonna flush soon but looking for pointers on next set o' clones.


----------



## smokermore (Feb 14, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I was going to make cannabutter, but I can't find any cookie mixes that require a lot of butter, seems all the dough now comes pre-mixed in rolls in the diary section. I've been making cannaoil and then making Duncan Hines Fudge Brownies, which take a full 2/3 cup of my oil.


I use to look in that section too, theres nothing good there in the dairy area. Like you said, its all premixed shit. Theres ALOT of different stuff you can get in the baking isle, brownie mix, cookie mix, cake etc...


----------



## smokermore (Feb 14, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Pineapple Express.. Must Grow, This was a great strain and Ive grown plenty.. very frosty, Dense, powerfull, good yeild (will let you know after everything is dried but looking like at least 10oz decent for one plant and a 400w CMH..)
> 
> Hydroponics
> Scrog
> 400w Ceramic Metal Hylide


Awsome job dude! Damn that screen really makes a huge difference! Never heard of ceramic metal halide, im gonna look into that, looks like it did you well


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Feb 15, 2011)

mota said:


> nice grow scotty! I currently have some PE in day 45 and she has some definate defiences. I cant tell if its P or K! Is PE a Mg whore? Currently running the DM Gold w/ some xtras like bud candy and cal max, stopped using hygrozyme in flwr causing rez goop. First sogg grow w/ PE! What does this lady like? Gonna flush soon but looking for pointers on next set o' clones.


Flora Nova Bloom nothing else


----------



## badgerbadger (Mar 1, 2011)

Scotty, I read your diary a few months ago, and picked out all the info I could, then spent some imaginary money...3 months later I have ended up with this...
MEGA rep for you sir!


----------



## nickman (Mar 1, 2011)

very nice lookin ...


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 1, 2011)

overall would you say you liked the CMH over an HPS or would you grow again with the CMH over the HPS? Great grow man. +rep


----------

